# Buckeroo get & grand get



## MindyLee (May 11, 2011)

*I just found out the great Boones Little Buckeroo has crossed the rainbow bridge. I thought it would be really nice to see all his get & grand get, who we all call our own. He will live on through The King Farm and all who loved him and have his bloodlines in their herds. Fair well old man and enjoy all eternity on the otherside!*

I am lucky to own 2 beautiful granddaughters of Buckeroo and 1 g-granddaughter of his.

Zephyr Woods Little Prancer: double bred Buckeroo _(daughter of LK Zephyr Buckeroo)_

West Winds Bay Lady of BuckOff g-daughter _(daughter of LK BuckOff)_

Silver Maples Zahara Supreme: double bred Buckeroo gg-daughter


----------



## Lori W (May 11, 2011)

Here's our Buckeroo grandson, son of Little Kings Buckeroo Times Two - Alvadars First Lieutenant. He's a wonderful example of the Buckeroo line and a great driving horse!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 11, 2011)

My boy Doc is a great-great-grandson:







My junior Royal is a grandson:


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2011)

I have 3 grandget...

Dakota - grandson [son of Little Kings Boogie Buckeroo]






Topper - grandson [son of Buckeroo's Top Cat - newest addition, straight from LKF last fall]






Bonny - granddaughter [daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo God (aka: George) - new pics to come this summer]






And, I would love to add a couple more Buckeroo bred mares, someday.


----------



## Watcheye (May 12, 2011)

Sky Eye Espresso Elite (Elliot) Great Grand son


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2011)

Most of our horses are Buckeroo bred, some of them intensly (double / triple) so. Our grandget are pictured below.

"Cover Girl", a buckskin granddaughter (double bred):






"Bomb Shell", a perlino granddaughter (who just foaled a double bred perlino dun filly for us this season):






"Blue", a grey grandson:






Now, our beloved stallions:

"Destiny", our National Champion / Res. National Grand Champion double bred:






"DunIT", our National Top Ten / AMHA Honor Roll BTU grandson:


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2011)

Then these are pictures of our other Buckeroo bred hooved wonders. So much heart in these little horses!

"Bacardi", a palomino BTU son:






"Trooper", a red dun BTU great grandson:






"Ducky", a BTU great grandson:






"Flirt", a Buck Echo great grand daughter:






"Piper", a silver buckskin triple Buckeroo filly sired by Destiny






"Infinity", a triple Buckeroo buckskin filly sired by Destiny:


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2011)

More...

"Double", a perlino pinto BTU granddaughter:






"Sweetie", a pelino pinto BTU granddaughter:






"Divine", a perlino pinto dun triple Buckeroo filly sired by Destiny:






"Design", a perlino pinto triple Buckeroo filly sired by Destiny:






"Delight", a perlino dun double Buckeroo filly sired by DunIT:






"Bliss", a palomino filly sired by DunIT:


----------



## Jill (May 12, 2011)

More...

"Passion", a grey-grulla Buckeroo filly sired by DunIT:


----------



## Latika (May 12, 2011)

My mare "Sleepi" is a g-granddaughter


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 12, 2011)

We truly did plan our program around Buckeroo - and thankfully we were able to visit in person and see and touch the great king.

We have :

3 Buckeroo sons

2 Buckeroo daughters

and dozens and dozens of grandget of Buckeroo (those we've purchased and those born here)

Keeping in line with the Buckeroo line we also have :

BTU son

White Russian daughter

Buck Echo daughter

and many more

Earlier this year we purchased an L&D Scout son to cross with our Buckeroo bred girls.

We're also breeding a Billy Idol son to some as well

White Tails will definitely keep Buckeroo's legacy alive and thriving


----------



## Laura Leopard (May 12, 2011)

Here is my boy. He is Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory "Bishop". He's a 4 year old grandson (by his sire Little King Big City Buck) and great grandson on his Dam's side (her sire is Little King Buck Echo). He's a wonderful boy.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 12, 2011)

I love Buckeroo lines

We have Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz- a Buckeroo Son- 30.5"Palomino -3 yr old stallion






Triple K Boogies Bow Tie- a Buckeroo Grandson- 28.5" smutty Buckskin-8 yr old stallion






Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed "Spice" 33" Buckeroo Gr gr daughter Perlino

- 3 yr old mare.(Bow Tie is her sire) She will be bred to Buzz our Buckeroo son for a 2012 foal along with 2 other chosen mares.






All of our sold homebred foals today have been buckeroo lines with our stallion Bow Tie. Buzz will have his first foals in 2012


----------



## Carolyn R (May 12, 2011)

Buckeroo's passing is so surreal. We all knew the day would come, but I think every year, we all thought "he'll be around one more year"....

Sadly I am closing the chapter on breeding, but it has been a privelage to own this Buckeroo son, for however long he remains in my care.

His name bares the initials for whom he was intended to live out his days with, Little Kings LKB Buckeroo Dream (LKB-Lowell Boone's Dream).


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone, Buckeroo certainly did put his mark on the miniature horse breed. This is bound to be a few posts worth, since 18 of our 26 horses are either sons, grandget or g-grandget of Buckeroo





Little Kings Buck O

_4yo A/R 31.5" cremello son of Buckeroo_

(please excuse the pasture pic, he was unconditoned, etc...)






Boones Buckeroo Too Grand Slam

_6yo A/R 32" bay dun grandson of Buckeroo (BTU son)_






EJH Sparkling Bucks

_8yo A/R 32.5" silver dunskin grandaughter of Buckeroo_






JoCo's Dreamers Lady Buckeroo

_8yo A/R 32.5" perlino grandaughter of Buckeroo_






Todwils Happy Daze

_12yo A/R 31.5" silver buckskin grandaughter of Buckeroo_






More in the next post....


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 12, 2011)

S Bar P's Elegance In Motion

_6yo A/R 31.5" silver bay g-grandaughter of Buckeroo_






Running Creeks Champaign Ice

_4yo A/R 30.5" smokey cream Buckeroo g-grandaughter_






Bdazzled BB Kings Tequila Sunrise

_4yo A 30" red roan Buckeroo grandaughter_






Rolin Acres Lucy Buck

_6yo A/R 33.5" buckskin Buckeroo g-grandaughter_






Twisted Pines Rowdy Girl

_6yo A/R 34" chestnut tovero g-grandaughter of Buckeroo_






Still more to come....


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 12, 2011)

QAHR'S Vanilla Ice

_6yo A/R 31.5 chestnut overo Buckeroo grandaughter_






Westwind Gold N Toi Echo Melody

_3yo A/R 32" bay g-grandaughter of Buckeroo_






HMM Buckeroos Lady Sensation

_Yearling A/R silver buckskin Buckeroo grandaughter_






HMM BTU Rio Grand

_2011 A/R buckskin Buckeroo g-grandson_






HMM BTU Dunit Grand

_2011 R bay dun Buckeroo g-grandson_






One post to go...


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 12, 2011)

HMM Buck O Blessing

_2011 A/R perlino Buckeroo grandaughter_






HMM BTU Exclusively Grand

_2011 A dunskin overo Buckeroo g-grandson_






Sorry for the size of the photos folks.


----------



## CHARLOTTE & JOHN (May 12, 2011)

I have a Boones Little Buckeroo grand daughter here she is -






She just had her 1st baby, so I also have a Buckeroo Great-grand-daughter (she was just born today!!).


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 13, 2011)

All the horses posted so far are gorgeous!!! We have quite a few Buckeroo bred horses as well!

COH Echo Express, son of LK Buck Echo, making him a Buckeroo grandson






Arions Destinys Magic Trick, son of Alvadars Double Destiny, making him a Buckeroo great grandson plus two more ties to Buckeroo through Destiny as well!






Maple Hollows Perfect Echo, daughter of COH Echo Express (above), making her a great granddaughter






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny, daughter of Alvadars Double Destiny, great granddaughter of Buckeroo






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan, granddaughter of Buckeroo






Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo, son of COH Echo Express (above), great grandson of Buckeroo






We have lots of other relations too, most of our 2010 and 2011 foals are by Magic Trick or our Echo stallion.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 16, 2011)

Gem is a great-grandson of Buckaroo


----------



## BM Miniatures (May 16, 2011)

Here is our 31" Smokey Black Buckaroo Daughter, Little Kings Amaretto Buckaroo. Amaretto is full sister to Little Kings Buckaroo I Stand Grand.

She is infoal to our Scott Creek Monarch Cadence, due mid october. I am REALLY looking forward to this cross!!

Here she is pictured at 16yrs old.












R.I.P Buckaroo


----------



## CharlesFamily (May 16, 2011)

Here is our Buckeroo grandson, by Little Kings Buckwheat - this is Irish Hills LKF Junior Jinx. Not the best picture, but taken on Saturday with "his girl" my twelve-year-old daughter, Olivia.


----------

